# Joao Pessoa - Capital da Paraiba by Raul Lopes



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Eu adorei Jampa, será pecado dizer que ela tem a melhor orla do Brasil? ótimo urbanismo, bem movimentada de dia e de noite, belas praias com muitos atrativos e segura!


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Muito bonito essas casas coloridas, as casas do colonial, um belo contraste entre o moderno e o antigo !


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

com certeza joao pessoa possui uma da smais belas orlas do brasil .. muitos hoteis , restaurantes e barzinhos , cheio de lojas e lojinhas tbm .. quiosques de praia .. a orla é bem animada e viva ... e outro grande diferencial da orla de joao pessoa é a proibiçao de edificios altos diretamente na orla ... isso a deixa com um ar mais bucolico e traz mais tranquilidade ... proporciona mais qualidade de vida ...


----------



## Romão (Jul 24, 2008)

A orla de Jampa é agradabilíssima, as praias urbanas são limpas sem tumulto e de águas mornas.
O skyline da cidade é muito respeitável.
Certamente atualmente a melhor capital média pra se viver no Nordeste e uma das mais requisitadas do país.
Tirando a parte do "cosmopolita " concordo integralmente com Raul.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Trocaria o Rio por Jampa fácil! Me identifiquei muito com a cidade! Química não tem explicação...HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NUNESFSA (May 1, 2012)

Melhor thread que já vi de João Pessoa. Parabéns pelas imagens!!
Bela cidade, estive lá há alguns anos. Quero voltar em breve.
Uma das coisas que eu gostei muito foi a quantidade de belas praias muito próximo à cidade.


----------



## ewertonrichard (Mar 27, 2010)

Melhor Capital do Nordeste. Tudo nessa cidade é bom!


----------



## b.rhow (Apr 15, 2008)

Excelentes fotos!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

obrigado meus amores ... ;-)


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

leilaazzouz.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Moon over Joao Pessoa by Todd Lipsky, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------

